# 09 fish count



## carp_killer

lets get a count going again this year. also i want to keep it just counts not storys and pics then its easier to keep track of :beer:


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

17 all commons


----------



## jimmyjohn13

Common-22
Buffs-7
Bowfin -12
Gar-12


----------



## rednek

10 common


----------



## Jmnhunter

5 commons (Start 5-1-09) :beer:


----------



## bakewater5

5-3-09
Mississippi River pool 19 se ia 
42 common


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

26 total
18 commons
8 buffs


----------



## weasle414

15 carp and 2 buffs


----------



## goldfishmurderer

3 common


----------



## Jmnhunter

25 common


----------



## bakewater5

5-4-09
9 common
2 buffalo
1 gar
1gold fish


----------



## Duckslayer100

5-3-09
2 commons (in Minnesota)

Kind of a slow start...but it'll pick up :beer:


----------



## bakewater5

10 more commons

5-4-09 total
19 common 
2 buffalo
1 gar
1 goldfish


----------



## weasle414

Yesterday I hauled in 31 more carp and 3 more buffs


----------



## weasle414

18 carp and 2 more buffs out of MN waters and into the manure spreader :beer:


----------



## bakewater5

1 common the after work special


----------



## bigtime

126 gar
342 common carp
1 mirror carp
72 buffalo
10 drum
2 dog fish
2 suckers

total 555 fish


----------



## honkin-birds25

86 common 
2 goldfish


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

58 total
33 commons
35 buffs


----------



## weasle414

Got 1 carp yesterday, poor little fella was all alone 

Today made up for it already though. Got out shooting for about an hour and a half, maybe 2 hours and stuck 23 buffs dd: I'll report back later. If this wind dies down after my troller batteries are recharged you can bet your bottom there'll be more added to the count!


----------



## weasle414

+ 2 buffs this afternoon. Weather just wouldn't cooperate and someone saw me hit my spot early this morning and got out there to shoot right before I went back so they where all pretty hard to find after they went rolling through


----------



## the professor

20 buffs and 13 carp


----------



## Duckslayer100

+1 today, which brings my grand total to 3. What a slow start to the year! I need some warmer weather and lower water. River is still too high up here!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

83 total
Can't remember the split anymore.


----------



## tstrom

101 carp


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

95 all the ones shot yesterday were commons


----------



## Jmnhunter

26 common
2 Buffs
3 shortnose gar


----------



## the professor

23 more carp on saturday.


----------



## the professor

10 carp and 4 buffs today.


----------



## blhunter3

A big fat 0 for me still. :x


----------



## the professor

18 carp 16 buffalo

4 buffalo were over 25 lbs today.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Finally got out and did some damage from shore. Shot 2 commons and 6 buffs.

Total so far: 
5 commons.
6 buffs.


----------



## honkin-birds25

83 in a 3 day span 46 in on day they were spawning good


----------



## carp slayer

104 commons
76 buff
5 longnose

:sniper: 
:rock:


----------

